# piebald snakes



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

why are these morphs so expensive compared to normals are they hard to breed or summin?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

just rarer..

not been about so long..

anything new and different means everyone is baying for it.. and so the price goes up..

N


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Also royals are trickeir to breed than say corns and have smaller clutch sizes so it takes longer for the price to drop.

That and they are artificially held high by breeders :roll:

If one breeder started selling them at a lower price others would follow. But then it'd take longer ot make their money back.


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

k cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

their gorgeous


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

I want 2 piebalds. Male and Female. Been after them for ages... lol well over 1 year and feels like ages.  

x Busybee x


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah pieds are stunning, i am gonna buy a pair this year but need one or two other bits first (ie: male yellow belly & female mojave).


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes pieds are stunning I am getting one visual and a het later in the year, apart from the Royals smaller clutch sizes they are a recessive morph which helps them hold their value compared to a pastel etc.


----------



## ballmorph (Aug 16, 2006)

There's no feeling like popping out your first pied, i screamed my head off when I saw my first one last year!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

pied bloodred corn snake anyone? :mf_dribble:


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

eeji said:


> pied bloodred corn snake anyone? :mf_dribble:


Are you selling a pied?

I'll snap it up if so.lol :smile:


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

love corn pieds but only seen them in the kathy love cornsnake book.

Eeji ... you know i love bloodreds and corns.. mmmmmm


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

*Pied Snakes*

Can someone explain why the pied royal is brown and white yet a pied horse is black and white - skewbald is the term for brown and white?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

busybee said:


> Are you selling a pied?
> 
> I'll snap it up if so.lol :smile:


i wish! its one of Rob Stevens from Bayou Reptiles in the US


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

eeji said:


> i wish! its one of Rob Stevens from Bayou Reptiles in the US


Maybe one day we shall be able to buy pied bloodreds... very very pretty.


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

Eeji did you get my pm ? dont know if motleys pics were any good


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Scoffa said:


> Can someone explain why the pied royal is brown and white yet a pied horse is black and white - skewbald is the term for brown and white?


Because "piebald" in horses refers only to black and white, but piebald in other animals can refer to any-colour-and-white. Horse colours are just weird to begin with - I prefer to be more accurate and describe the actual pinto pattern plus colour - it's not a "piebald", it's a black overo, black tobiano, black splash or black tovero. I've never heard any non-black animal with white patches other than a horse being called Skewbald (solid and white) or Oddbald (agouti-based black pointed and white). 

You can get a pied red and white Friesian cow, agouti pied mice and so on.


----------

